# Firmware build v9.0 2018.41 4c56698 (10/21/2018)



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

New version on a Model 3 in Connecticut.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

2018.41 4c56698 posted on TeslaFi. Both on Model 3's in Connecticut. Both coming from 2018.39.6.1. I'm starting to wonderin which will be the new mass migration. Looking forward to the first big big fix for V9.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Migration path so far - 2018.39.6.1 > 2018.41


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Hopefully 41 is the one! That 39.6 down to 32.7 and 36.2 down to 32.4 is a little puzzling(scary). I really wish they said what version was going to install before you did it.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

I think 41 is for the Early Access folks.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Diamond.g said:


> I think 41 is for the Early Access folks.


Does everyone in early access get every early access update?


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Does everyone in early access get every early access update?


I have no idea. I wish there were a forum Tesla setup for early access people to talk about a release.

that being said, I got this tonight and there are no new notes on the release. likely bug fixes


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

tipton said:


> I have no idea. I wish there were a forum Tesla setup for early access people to talk about a release.
> 
> that being said, I got this tonight and there are no new notes on the release. likely bug fixes


Were you early access before the big invite a couple weeks ago or added then? Does the build say beta?


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Does everyone in early access get every early access update?


It is hard to say for sure, but it seems like everyone in Early Access should be on the same FW version.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Diamond.g said:


> It is hard to say for sure, but it seems like everyone in Early Access should be on the same FW version.


Wonder if anyone in the last big wave of early access invites has received this update.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Wonder if anyone in the last big wave of early access invites has received this update.


Well at least 3 that are still connected to TeslaFi. @tipton appears to have received it.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

A friend with Model S says 41 contains Nav on Auto. 
It seems to me Tesla is purposely rolling things out to S&X several days before Model 3. Probably just because they want people with more Tesla experience testing things first.
There are a few 3s with 41 showing on TeslaFi, but till folks comment here will we know if its EA-only or if it contains Nav on Auto for all.


----------



## MacMcIntire (Apr 4, 2017)

I just want my dashcam to work for more than 2 days without corrupting my drive.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hell..... I just want to get the update..... 36.2 here ..... still......


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

JWardell said:


> A friend with Model S says 41 contains Nav on Auto.
> It seems to me Tesla is purposely rolling things out to S&X several days before Model 3. Probably just because they want people with more Tesla experience testing things first.
> There are a few 3s with 41 showing on TeslaFi, but till folks comment here will we know if its EA-only or if it contains Nav on Auto for all.


can confirm this is an early access release, Tesla actually sent us an email about it today to those in the program. can't really talk about anything else i guess...


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> Hell..... I just want to get the update..... 36.2 here ..... still......


I feel you man, I just got it this weekend (was getting very impatient before that, esp after seeing so many people post about it).


----------



## LastGas (Sep 18, 2016)

I would remind folks that using TeslaFi is a violation of the non disclosure agreement for the Early Access Program.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

2018.42 started getting pushed last night apparently.... https://electrek.co/2018/10/24/tesla-navigate-on-autopilot-v9-update/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

2Kap said:


> 2018.42 started getting pushed last night apparently.... https://electrek.co/2018/10/24/tesla-navigate-on-autopilot-v9-update/


Most likely Early Access only...


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Most likely Early Access only...


Ooh key fob support


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Most likely Early Access only...


I am Early Access. I can confirm that I DID NOT receive this update.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

TesLou said:


> I am Early Access. I can confirm that I DID NOT receive this update.


That's because you're not part of the super terrific happy early access club.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

JustTheTip said:


> That's because you're not part of the super terrific happy early access club.


Likely, it's because they're tracking me on M3OC forum and I'm already violating the non-disclosure clause by disclosing I haven't gotten it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TesLou said:


> Likely, it's because they're tracking me on M3OC forum and I'm already violating the non-disclosure clause by disclosing I haven't gotten it.


Were you in the wave of invites sent out a few weeks ago? I have not seen anyone confirm they were in that wave and have gotten a beta version. Granted, they could be following the rules and keeping quiet but it seems like we have a few leakers here.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Were you in the wave of invites sent out a few weeks ago? I have not seen anyone confirm they were in that wave and have gotten a beta version. Granted, they could be following the rules and keeping quiet but it seems like we have a few leakers here.


 Yeah; I think I got my invite 10/1 or 10/2. I got a confirmation email from them after signing up but nothing in the way of a beta version of firmware yet. In all fairness, I've been off WiFi while traveling the past 2 days. Back on now.


----------



## LastGas (Sep 18, 2016)

TesLou said:


> Likely, it's because they're tracking me on M3OC forum and I'm already violating the non-disclosure clause by disclosing I haven't gotten it.


That's not it. I haven't disclosed that I'm in the Early Access Program, and I didn't get it either.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

LastGas said:


> That's not it. I haven't disclosed that I'm in the Early Access Program, and I didn't get it either.


@TesLou is actually an undercover Tesla Early Access Program administrator, and he just outed you.


----------



## LastGas (Sep 18, 2016)

garsh said:


> @TesLou is actually an undercover Tesla Early Access Program administrator, and he just outed you.


Well, I didn't disclose that I was in the CIA Chrononaut program and spent time on Mars with Barack Obama when he was a teenager either. (Yes, that really was a conspiracy theory.)


----------



## Zamboni52 (Sep 10, 2018)

I had my Model 3 serviced by the Mobile team and he pushed 40.1. He said that the final version was going to be 42. I guess we'll see...


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Zamboni52 said:


> I had my Model 3 serviced by the Mobile team and he pushed 40.1. He said that the final version was going to be 42. I guess we'll see...


Are you sure he didn't say that the ultimate answer was going to be 42?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Zamboni52 said:


> I had my Model 3 serviced by the Mobile team and he pushed 40.1. He said that the final version was going to be 42. I guess we'll see...


When you say final version you mean final version until it's replaced by 43 in 7 days?


----------



## Tmo6 (Jul 3, 2018)

It's coming tonight!


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Tmo6 said:


> It's coming tonight!
> View attachment 16676


I was about to post this, sounds like we can expect this within the next 2-3 months ;-)


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Mine is updating right now. Currently on 39.7, so we will see what version I get pushed this time.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Flashgj said:


> Mine is updating right now. Currently on 39.7, so we will see what version I get pushed this time.


My bet is 40.1.

When I had 39.7, I was upgraded to 39.7.1, and then a few hours later to 40.1.


----------

